

Google may not like it, but facial recognition is coming soon to Glass - kunai
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/06/google-may-not-like-it-but-facial-recognition-is-coming-soon-to-glass/

======
lnanek2
I wrote an open source face recognition demo here for Google Glass if anyone
is interested:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1aeMJY1AO0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1aeMJY1AO0)
[https://github.com/lnanek/MedRefGlass](https://github.com/lnanek/MedRefGlass)

It doesn't use lambda labs since they weren't out yet, but it is just as easy
to use other APIs anyway.

------
ippisl
After the current NSA scandal, is there any chance for wide adoption of a
wearable mass spying device ?

~~~
uh_oh
Yes. Just ensure that the glasses always show an LED when recording, one that
can't be controlled by software drivers.

~~~
ippisl
And what if if stand a few meters from a google glass user and don't see the
led?

~~~
jamesaguilar
Or what if said glass user has heard of electrical tape?

~~~
ippisl
Or even a bit of paint, done nicely.

------
openbr
You could easily make it completely opensource and standalone by replacing the
calls to web-based api's like lambda or betaface, with the standalone face
recognition engine from openbiometrics.org
[https://github.com/biometrics/openbr](https://github.com/biometrics/openbr)

------
yalogin
If they don't like it its only because they want to be the only ones doing it.
Seriously facial recognition is the one big technology useful on the glass and
Google knows that and probably developed a lot for the glass itself.

------
hayksaakian
They've said on twitter that glass is deliberately left open / unlocked.

------
HorizonXP
Heh, I met this guy last week at a party. Small world when you're in the Bay
Area I suppose.

